# 3Pin und 4Pin bei Lüfter !?



## GodWar (20. November 2008)

Nabend!

Ich habe heute einen neuen Lüfter für meine geforce 8800 Ultra gekauft! Seltsammerweiße hat der Lüfter (3 Stück) einen 4Pin Stecker! Alle meine alten hatten 3 Pins. Warum ist das so? Ich habe nur einen 4Pin Lüfter-Anschluss und der ist vom CPU belegt. Sonst nur noch 2x 3Pins. Wo kann ich den nun anschließen? Gibt es Adapter für Strom zu 4Pin? Oder 3Pin zu 4Pin? 

Merci


----------



## chmee (20. November 2008)

3Pin-Lüfter werden über die Spannung gesteuert ( 3.Pin ist das Tachosignal, mehr Volt -> Schneller drehen ), während 4pin-Lüfter über ein digitales Signal und die dort einkodierte Pulsweitenmodulation reguliert werden. Der Vorteil ist ein rein digitales Signal zur Lüftersteuerung und keine Umwandlung in eine analoge Spannungsänderung. Es gibt Adapter in beide Richtungen, haben aber Nachteile. Es gibt noch die 4pin-Molex-Lüfter, aber das ist eigentlich veraltet.

Grundsätzlich bei  eingeben, da findet sich ne Menge zB 
http://www.pcmasters.de/forum/luft-und-passivkuehlung/21500-3-pin-auf-4-pin-adapter.html
http://www.tomshardware.com/de/foren/239861-50-4pin-3pin

mfg chmee


----------

